# [wireless] no logro configuarar la inalambrica (resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda la gran familia Gentoo, de antemano mil gracias  :Wink: 

Bueno ya tengo configurado casi toda la portátil, este es uno de los pequeños gran detalle: ya me he leído y configurado la tarjeta, pero ni el led wifi prende  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  :

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -vnn
> 
> 06:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
> 
> 	Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. TravelMate 2410 [1468:0312]
> ...

 

hice todo lo que dice la wiki pero nada, algo estoy haciendo mal y no se que es?, cuando doy  

```
 dmesg | grep b43

b43-pci-bridge 0000:06:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input10

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input11

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input12

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input13

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

input: b43-phy0 as /class/input/input14

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).
```

o sea solo tengo ethertnet. No se que otra información poner.

De antemano de nuevo muchas gracias y cuando termine de configurar la portátil espero hacer un pequeño tutorial para los que tengan una portátil como la mía una Acer Aspire 5100

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ni idea de redes wireless pero por el mensaje de error que te está dando he mirado muy por encima la wiki y parecería que te has salteado "Download the appropriate firmware file from the b43 documentation site" de esta sección puntual de la guía.

Salud!

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra

Pero ya he repasado tres veces todos los pasos y nada. Me acuerdo que el amigo eliazar una vez me ayudo y prendía el led, pero nunca pude configurar wireless. bueno esa es otra historia no tenia banda ancha y toda la configuración se me volvio un desastre.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Cuando bajas el firmware y le aplicas el firmware cutter ese según la wiki debería generarte el archivo ese del que se queja:

 *Quote:*   

> b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found 
> 
> b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

 

Has probado bajarlo a mano tal como indica el mensaje de error?

Salud!

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Inodoro_Pereyra 

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Cuando bajas el firmware y le aplicas el firmware cutter ese según la wiki debería generarte el archivo ese del que se queja:
> 
>  *Quote:*   b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found 
> 
> b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4). 
> ...

 

El error era que no me había cambiaba de directorio  :Embarassed:  , ya veo señal, pero el led de control wifi no prende, y no puedo navegar. Por el momento tengo configurado para wlan0 en /etc/conf.d/net así:

```
modules=( "!iwconfig" )

config_ESSID1=( "dhcp" )

postup () {

        if [[ ${IFACE} == "wlan0" ]]; then

                iwconfig wlan0 txpower on

        fi

}

```

Como amo este foro  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Gentoo"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1D:0F:FA:A8:2E   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=55/100  Signal level:-53 dBm  Noise level=-71 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## opotonil

Tienes soporte en el kernel para:

```

[*] Networking support  --->

    {M}   RF switch subsystem support  --->

        <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector

```

Mi wifi, es una intel, tambien me la liaba con el txpower al principio aunque tuviera seleccionadas las opciones anteriores, pero desde hace unas cuantas versiones funciona sin problemas con lo anterior...

Salu2.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias opotonil  *opotonil wrote:*   

> Tienes soporte en el kernel para:
> 
> ```
> 
> [*] Networking support  --->
> ...

  Si, tengo soporte en el kernel tal como lo expones.

Hasta instale kismet y ve mi route   :Wink:   :Very Happy:  pero no navego por wifi  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Una vez la hice funcionar con "iwconfig wlan0 enc off" aunque parezca reiterativo hazlo a ver que pasa.

----------

## carlos plaza

Amo Gentoo

Ya navego por wifi, ¿que como paso? simple, gracias al amigo Inodoro_Pereyra que me dio luces y vi que no estaba haciendo bien la tarea  :Embarassed:  despues instale una USE por un paquete que instale "pidgin"  actualice el sistema con -uDvN y sorpresa. Lo ultimo que me falta es que se prenda el led y buscar un GUI para scanear redes  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Siempre que necesito un amigo en este foro lo consigo.  :Cool: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Una vez la hice funcionar con "iwconfig wlan0 enc off" aunque parezca reiterativo hazlo a ver que pasa.

 

¿Pero la wifi o el led?

----------

